# excited found a craft show! questions.....



## rubato456 (May 13, 2009)

i was waiting w/ baited breath to hear back from the heart of texas art and crafts fair...as to whether or not they accepted handcrafted soap in the fair and they do!! yeah!! now i have to get together an application with photos of my product and of a set up.....scary!!! 

i bought a bunch of baskets and wooden cutting boards to put the soap on/in for photographs....i'm not sure if by photos of set up if they mean everything laid out nicely on a table or if they mean more than that??

they say in the contract that "backdrops will be provided at this show"  what do they mean by backdrops exactly? would that be something you can hang a sign on behind your table that would have the name of your business???

they ask for a photo of the booth setup /display.....i've never been in a show so how do i have a photo of a display booth/set...just set a table as if it were going to be in a show.....??? i would imagine??? any suggestions would be appreciated. the show is oct 16-18 so it seems like i have lots of time but i really don't......


----------



## Tabitha (May 13, 2009)

Backdrops probably means  pipe frames w/ fabric hanging on them or screens like you see in hospitals. The intent  is to seperates the booths. It looks chaotic if you can see straight through your booth into the nex, hard to distinguish where you end & they begin. It will probably be a hotel color, black, burgandy, navy or forest green & most likely velvet.

It's important for them to see your set up in a photo so they know how tot lay the event out. They will not want 3 people all in a row that have red table clothes, etc. They will aslo not want peole who sell Catholic art right next to witch potions, etc. It's not a big deal. They just need to get a feel for your stuff so they know where to put you & next to whome.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 18, 2009)

Have you ever gone to the Denton Arts and Jazz fest? I used to go there alot when I was younger, plus when I was in band we played there lol but they didn't really use backdrops unless the person provided them and it was a lil hetic because you would be looking at someones boothe, then next thing you know you're two boothe's over!!  :shock:


----------



## rszuba (May 18, 2009)

sorry, i was gonna download my set up for ya to see, but i'm so computer illiterate, i'm having a hard time. 
http://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php
http://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 18, 2009)

hmm it's ok.. that's what it should look like.. but it's not even showing up for me lol


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

that sounds awesome , please let us know if you go and how it was.


----------



## xraygrl (May 28, 2009)

I don't do craft shows anymore, but there are pics on my webshots of what my booth looked like. You can take a look here:

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/alb ... 8849hRqmwX

Now that being said, yes they want a complete set up of what your booth/products will look like at the show, so you will have to do a mock setup and take pics of that. Many places prefer you have a "professional" table cover instead of something just thrown over. If you sew at all,  or know someone who does, they really aren't that hard to make. hth


----------



## rubato456 (May 30, 2009)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: omg.....your tables are lovely!!! you must have had a lot of them....how many did you have?? what is a professional table cover..... something w your logo on it....except that would be covered up by what is on the tables anyway, i would think. where did you get your display racks.....did you make them??? thx so much for showing your set up......i'm in awe.


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 2, 2009)

a professional table cover is what they ususally have to cover the tables at trade shows etc. They are fitted to the table. hemmed etc. If you can sew or know someone who does, they really aren't that hard to make and you can buy some of the cheaper fabric. 

Let me see if I can find a pic or website...

ETA here you go: http://www.table-cover.com/

Like I said, if you sew or know someone who does (throw them some of your lovely soap for trade for sewing    ) you can make one a LOT cheaper. 

thanks for the compliments. I think I had 3 tables. The display stuff was stuff I got at various places like Dollar General, Big lots etc. Think outside the box. The things the bath bombs in were plant things, and I found baskets that fit perfectly inside. The soaps were on plastic shelves that I bought several years back at Dollar General.  I have used shoe racks with very shallow baskets to display soaps in as well.


----------

